# 27'' scale on 6-string guitar?



## okarma (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been considering ordering a custom agile guitar from rondomusic, and I've pretty much decided that I should go with a 27 inch scale guitar. My goal is to have a guitar that is agile (no pun intended) in the lower tunings like drop a or b standard. I have a six string at 25.5 inch and it gets a little too floppy for my taste even with heavier gauges. I've mostly seen the 27'' necks on 7-string guitars, but I see that rondomusic has offered it as a 6-string version as well. I was wondering if anyone has had experience with any of these guitars. I am more interested in the lower tuning and being able to play as fast as possible than the range my guitar offers in any given tuning. 

Additionally, has anyone made the transition from a 25.5 to a 27, and if so did it make it difficult to adapt/shred some of the more demanding riffs?

Also, if it makes a difference, I'm choosing between a septor or a interceptor (not sure which one yet).

Thanks a lot


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 25, 2012)

esp used to make some 27" baritone vipers, and I think George Lynch used to have a signature baritone F series, Ibanez used to make a baritone for the guy from Staind and he is now with PRS (also a baritone)


----------



## Dayn (Jan 25, 2012)

There's no problems with an extended-scale six-string. I went from my 25.5" six to a 27" eight. I can say that there'll be a small period of adjustment to get used to it. But honestly, that's the same with any instrument for me; I can't just pick up something with a different construction and expect to be used to it right off the bat.

I can't say I've had any trouble playing fast or anything with the longer scale, though. Now, chords with extreme stretches, they're a bit more difficult. But if anything, I can play faster on a longer scale higher up the neck because of the extra spacing for my fingers.

It really depends on your hands. As a test, take some of the demanding parts you'll be playing, and play them one fret lower. The stretches would be equivalent to a 27" scale. If you have no problems with that, then you'll have no problems with a 27" scale.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Dayn said:


> It really depends on your hands. As a test, take some of the demanding parts you'll be playing, and play them one fret lower. The stretches would be equivalent to a 27" scale. If you have no problems with that, then you'll have no problems with a 27" scale.



Thats good shit


----------



## djohns74 (Jan 25, 2012)

I bought a Septor 627 (6 string, 27" scale, fixed bridge) from Rondo a while back to try it out and liked the sound and feel so much that I built myself a conversion neck to have that scale on an Ibanez RG!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/166936-27-ibanez-rg-conversion-neck-warning-lots-pictures.html

The transition back and forth is no problem at all for me, I don't really even think about it. The differences in spacing at the individual frets is really quite small after all. Bends have to be slightly wider to get the pitch increase you're expecting from them, but even that, with lighter strings and a little practice, isn't a big deal. Particularly for lower tunings, I'd definitely recommend giving it a try.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 25, 2012)

I played a Septor 627, it was good... Really good. The neck was very round and comfy.


----------



## fabriarockz (Jan 25, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> ...Ibanez used to make a baritone for the guy from Staind and he is now with PRS (also a baritone)



That would be Mike Mushok 

btw anyone tried one of his Ibanez signature?


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 25, 2012)

fabriarockz said:


> That would be Mike Mushok
> 
> btw anyone tried one of his Ibanez signature?



Ya, I knew his name, just couldnt think of how to spell it  I personally havent tried either of this sigs, but there was modded Ibanez sig of his on the marketplace here a while ago. I also noticed that the guy who does backing guitars for Head played one in the music video for Paralyzed


----------

